# Advice on what to do in Phoenix and surrounding area



## Larry (Jun 29, 2007)

We are going to Phoenix Arizona at the end of August ( yes I know it will be hot, hot, hot) staying at Westin Kierland Resort and have never been to Arizona before. We have one night reserved at the Grand Canyon, Kachina Lodge and want to know what Grand Canyon tours or sights we should do. In addition we want to spend a day or two in Sedona perhaps stopping on the way to Grand Canyon and another day later in the week. What tours ( Jeep tours are recommended ?) and sights are recommended. We will have a car the entire week so can do some sightseeing on our own. I have also been looking into the Verde Canyon railroad as something that might be interesting.

Also would like recommendations for museums and sights near Phoenix/ Scottsdale area for afternoons since we only plan on using resort pools either early morning or late afternoon's. Anyone have any good restaurant recommendations for dinners. We usually eat breakfast and lunch in the unit or grab a sandwich or salad for lunch.

Any other recommendations would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## susiequeve (Jun 29, 2007)

Just got back from the Westin Kierland. Yes, it was hot, hot, hot but we loved every minute of it.  The resort is absolutely beautiful, you won't want to leave.  We made brunch reservations on Sunday at The Enchantment Resort in Sedona, $40 pp but was wonderful and the view (red rock country) was breathtaking. Actually almost too hot to do anything but lay around the pool and keep cool, but we managed a day down at the OK Corral in Tombstone too.  Well worth the trip down there, we had good time and we were able to take in a little bit of history.  Drove to Vegas from there took about 6 hours, stopped at the Hoover Dam.

Have fun on your trip.


----------



## Harry (Jun 29, 2007)

*Cancel you trip!*

Just kidding, Larry.  We should be in the middle of our monsoon season by the time you are here.  That means you could experience a nice shower in the late afternoon that will cool you off from 105 to about 95.  It is a balmy 111 today but it is a dry heat.
The Westin has a great activity center and I would suggest you book your jeep tour with them.  Sedona will be warmer than you experience in NY this time of year.  
I have stayed at the Kachina years ago and it is not my favorite.  But it will be fine for a night.  Take the bus tour of the South Rim.  Then attend a ranger seminar at one of the lookouts.  They will be able to tell you other activities you can do in your short trip.  
If you want to take a train ride, take the Grand Canyon Railroad rather than the Verde Canyon this time of year.  It will be cooler and more informative.  If you are going with kids, this ride is better.  
Back in Phoenix, definitely visit the Heard, and The Botanical Gardens.  The Westin will help you out further.


----------



## Mom2MNEm (Jun 30, 2007)

*I am interested in the replies...........*

We are also going at the end of August.  Not exactly when I would like to be in Arizona, but the kids school schedules ( and my husbands) dictates my availability. We are going to stay at Cibola Vista near Phoenix. We are also staying over one night by the Grand Canyon--plan on sightseeing  on our way to the Canyon and then staying over so we can arise early and try some  ranger programs. Keep those suggestions and hints and tips coming!

Lisa


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 1, 2007)

Harry said:


> .... and The Botanical Gardens. ...


 
I second that!  Love to visit these very unusual gardens.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 1, 2007)

Montezuma's Castle in Camp Verde is a pleasant off road excursion.  Allow about an hour.  I hope the lazy river is finished at Cibola Vista.  There rooms are absolutely gorgeous and the last time I was out there, they were building a shopping center (this area is growing, not grown, yet).  It is still off the beaten path.  They have lots of things they are promising (horse back riding?) but, in late August, you and the horses probably aren't ready for that.


----------



## tracie15436 (Jul 2, 2007)

Rawhide is great if you want that touristy western experience.
Phoenix Zoo is awesome - but go early in the morning.
Desert Botanical gardens are beautiful - again...go early.
Southwest Mesa muesum is fun for kids - great dino exhibits.

Basically anywhere is ok before noon - afternoon you need to be indoors or in the water - bring sunscreen.
Have fun!


----------



## gns4az (Jul 2, 2007)

When visiting the Grand Canyon, we have always enjoyed a diversion through Flagstaff and Oak Creek Canyon.  Near Flagstaff is Walnut Canyon National Monument - take a short hike there, it is beautiful.

In Phoenix we like both the Desert Botanical Gardens and the Heard, along with the Phoenix Art Museum.  Go early, take plenty of water and hike Pinnacle Peak park.

Enjoy your trip - we're headed to Scottsdale the second week of September:whoopie: !


----------



## Ekaaj (Jul 2, 2007)

That's ok, we _live _in Phoenix and are going to WKV in late August - we're just used to the heat!  We don't have a pool yet, though, so we take advantage of whatever pool we can find.

Anyway, here is a link to a recent TUG thread with various recommendations:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49229

I would suggest, as others did, that you definitely try to sightsee in the morning, and use the resort pool in the afternoon.  The heat wears you out, and it's much more pleasant to be in the pool at 2 PM than out sightseeing!  (Bring an umbrella for extra shade if you like.)   Late evening is nice, too; after about 7 PM it starts to cool just a bit, and some shops are open later.  

Here's a link to Phx current events, or you can just go to www.azcentral.com:

http://www.azcentral.com/ent/calendar/

The _Phoenix _magazine also has a good events calender, as well as tons of great restaurant recommendations; pick it up at any grocery store in Phx/Scottsdale.  Lots of clubs and restaurants have great entertainment, with live bands, etc.  If you like "easy jazz", I think the Pointe Hilton Tapatio still has a singer named Khani Cole on the weekends.  She sings at the Different Pointe of View lounge, which sits up on a hill and has a gorgeous view of the city lights from the patio.  It's about a 15-20 minute drive from the Westin Kierland.

We also like the Arizona Science Center downtown, in Heritage Square; it has hands-on exhibits and is quite interesting.  If you go to ASC, Pizzeria Bianco is a great restaurant right next door, (be prepared for a wait!) or try one of the other restaurants in Heritage Square.   Have the concierge call for times, though - lots of places close during part of August for vacation.  There is also a historic home, the Rosson House, that you can tour in the same area.

Have fun!


----------



## sammy (Jul 9, 2007)

I was there for a few days on a business trip and drove up to Sedona for a day.  I believe it was about a 90 minute easy, easy drive.  Awesome!  While up there I took a Pink Jeep tour (fun and spectacular scenery) and enjoyed the little town.  Very cute, quaint little town with breathtaking views, lots of restaurants, shops.  

I also drove into Scottsdale one night and enjoyed superb (and half price) appetizers at a trendy restaurant bar.  I had intended to dine there, but was having such a great time at the bar and ended up eating plenty in appetizers.  This little town is a great place to walk around, shop Nordstrom, and other upscale stores, and enjoy great dining options.  I can look up the name of the place I ate if you are interested.

I also ate at a fabulous Mexican restaurant (about 10-15 min toward Scottsdale) and if you're interested I can look up that name as well.  We were given 2 names over and over.  The first we drove up to (Carolina's I believe?) was a teeny, tiny local joint that was basically a kitchen with take out and little folding tables and no liquor and certainly not the atmosphere anyone would choose for anything but a take out meal.  Not sure if we got the wrong place or if their food really does outweigh EVERYthing else!  Anyway, we headed to this other place and just loved it - atmosphere and sangrias included!  Let me know if you want the name.


----------



## Larry (Jul 10, 2007)

sammy said:


> I was there for a few days on a business trip and drove up to Sedona for a day.  I believe it was about a 90 minute easy, easy drive.  Awesome!  While up there I took a Pink Jeep tour (fun and spectacular scenery) and enjoyed the little town.  Very cute, quaint little town with breathtaking views, lots of restaurants, shops.
> 
> I also drove into Scottsdale one night and enjoyed superb (and half price) appetizers at a trendy restaurant bar.  I had intended to dine there, but was having such a great time at the bar and ended up eating plenty in appetizers.  This little town is a great place to walk around, shop Nordstrom, and other upscale stores, and enjoy great dining options.  I can look up the name of the place I ate if you are interested.
> 
> I also ate at a fabulous Mexican restaurant (about 10-15 min toward Scottsdale) and if you're interested I can look up that name as well.  We were given 2 names over and over.  The first we drove up to (Carolina's I believe?) was a teeny, tiny local joint that was basically a kitchen with take out and little folding tables and no liquor and certainly not the atmosphere anyone would choose for anything but a take out meal.  Not sure if we got the wrong place or if their food really does outweigh EVERYthing else!  Anyway, we headed to this other place and just loved it - atmosphere and sangrias included!  Let me know if you want the name.



Thanks so much for the great information and yes I would like the names of the recommended restaurants.


----------



## djs (Jul 10, 2007)

I stayed there in early May and had a great time.  I would suggest checking out the Heard Museum.  There are 3 locations, but I believe the Phoenix one is the main location.  

If you like baseball, you could always check out a Diamondbacks game; we got a table from Friday's Front Row when we went and had a great time.  The Friday's is inside the park (left field) and for $260 we got a table for 4, that price included a $130 food and beverage credit (the menu prices are typical of any other Friday's and not typical of ball park pricing).

If you want to get one of the cabanas at the resort you'll have to get up early.  I snaged one at 6:30 one morning and it was the last one.  I believe on weekends you must reserve one, but it may not be the case in the middle of the summer.  It wasn't too bad getting up that early though, as I went right back to sleep on the lounge chair in the cabana.

You'll have a great time, it's a very nice resort.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 10, 2007)

*Going to WKV in 2 weeks...questions*

We - Mom and 15 y/o daughter - have exchanged into the Westin Kierland Villas at the end of July.  We still haven't got air (hoping for last minute cheapie flights from the east coast) and people are telling us to just forfeit the week and not spend the money for air, b/c it's going to be so hot.  We'll probably go, though not going is a possibility.....

Mostly we plan to hang out around the pools and in the A/C, though I want my daughter to see at least a bit of somewhere beyond the east coast.  

I know we won't have the energy for any long, far away, or hot tours.  Something that's not too long and is on an A/C bus might be ok. 

Questions:

Should we get a rental car?  Can we get airport transportation to the WKV?  

Where does the resort's shuttle go?  My understanding is that it's between the villas and hotel and to a mall - correct?

What pools are at the villas vs the hotel, and how far away is the hotel?  The lazy river is at the hotel, right?  If we've lazed around that all day, will we get all hot and sweaty hoofing it back to the villas?


----------



## sammy (Jul 11, 2007)

..... Mexican Restaurant is Carlsbad Tavern on N. Hayden in Scottsdale.  

and the Scottsdale Waterfront restaurant/bar is Wildfish Grille.  If you park in the lot near Nordstrom you will be very close to this restaurant as well as other trendy places like the Pink Taco (I think that's what its called).  

I found it interesting just to walk thru Nordstrom......when I was in Paris I remember hearing 'thats where all the beautiful people eat' regarding the Louvre restaurant and other places....being in Nordstrom in this part of town I got that same sense -- everyone there was either very young and trendy or looked of money to compensate!   

You will love Phoenix! Have fun, Sammy


----------



## Ekaaj (Jul 11, 2007)

pjrose said:


> Questions:
> 
> Should we get a rental car?  Can we get airport transportation to the WKV?
> 
> ...



Yes, definitely get a rental car.  Public transportation in PHX is not great, cabs are expensive, and things are a long way from each other.  Yes, you can get an airport shuttle to the resort, but it's expensive, and you might as well just get a cheap rental car.  

The resort shuttle goes between the Westin hotel and WKV to Kierland Commons only - KC is just across the street from the hotel.  Kierland is an outdoor shopping mall, quite trendy and fun, but plan to go either in morning, or evening.  They have misters outside, but it's still hot.  

Pools at the villas - 1 main pool with a small slide and volleyball net, 1 "adult" pool, and a couple of whirlpools.  There is an outdoor cabana type restaurant near the adult pool; they had wonderful grilled shrimp when we were there, if you like seafood.

Pools at the Westin - Main pool - huge!, laxy river - bring an umbrella for the river if you want to stay out of the sun and/or keep cooler, large slide, and a separate adult pool at the spa.

The villas and the hotel are close, but not close enough to "hoof it" back in the summer heat, IMHO!  It's hard to explain, but basically the villas are in a  separate area to the west of the resort itself, and in between is a portion of the golf course, the backside of the lazy river, and a few of the resort's suites.  Take the shuttle, definitely.

Also, the spa at the resort is beautiful!  If you like spas at all, I would suggest booking a treatment, and spend some time just relaxing in there.  At the very least, take a tour and see what it's like.

If you can get an inexpensive flight, I would say go ahead and come on out.  You can always do a day trip to Sedona or Flagstaff, where it's a bit cooler.  Sedona's red rocks are beautiful, and there is a scenic drive up through Oak Creek Canyon.  In Phoenix, either go where there's A/C, or stay in the pool - don't forget the sunscreen, though!


----------



## Ekaaj (Jul 11, 2007)

pjrose said:


> We still haven't got air (hoping for last minute cheapie flights from the east coast) and people are telling us to just forfeit the week and not spend the money for air, b/c it's going to be so hot.



Just another thought - if you don't want to go, can't you rent it out?  Or is it b/c you exchanged into it that you're stuck with it?  Not sure how that works...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 11, 2007)

WKV is a great resort in a great area - yes, it will be hot, but it is a dry heat.  The villas are well-maintained and most have great views.  I do not know of anyone who went to WKV and didn't like it...


----------



## pjrose (Jul 11, 2007)

Ekaaj said:


> Just another thought - if you don't want to go, can't you rent it out?  Or is it b/c you exchanged into it that you're stuck with it?  Not sure how that works...



I could get a guest certificate in someone else's name and put the unit up for a last minute rental elsewhere on TUG.


----------



## labguides (Jul 11, 2007)

Frank Lloyd Wrights place is worth a visit.
Apple Farm in Scottsdale is a nice place for lunch.


----------



## Larry (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks to all for the great information we are sooo looking forward to this trip !!!!!!!!


----------

